# Binkys Blog



## BinkyRabbit33 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey everyone, I decided to make a bunny blog formy rabbit, Binky! I've had him for 1 weekand he's anetherland dwarf and hes 2 months old. When I first got him hewould be very scared of me. Now, after a week, he likes tohop up on me when i sit or lay down and he likes to be petted. He stillhates being picked up though! Binky is an energetic, happy, and cuterabbit. He does giant flops that make his whole cage rattle, and whenon carpet, he loves to binky. Unfortunately we have to keep him offcarpet now because he's peed 4 times, I'm going to work on littertraining him. Other things about him is that he poops...A LOT. my momand i tlk about how we think he stores his poop until he comes outtathe cage, then i cant even play with him because all im doing ispicking up turds! Another funny thing about him is that he yawnseverytime he wakes up. Whenever he wakes from a nap, he stretches andopens his mouth VERY wide. Now I'll post some pics of him.







1st day we got him.






also 1st day.






1 more 1st day.











I wasn't kidding, he yawns HUGE 















Those are him binkying on his favorite rug! 



I can't believe how much bigger he is from the day we got him. thatsall for now, i'll keep you updated with his silly antics and pictureslater. Oh yeah and i'm getting NIC cages shipped to my house this week,I'll post pics of his soon to be cage too.


----------



## ani-lover (Feb 27, 2007)

what a cute little bunny heis!:bunnydance:litter training can be a lot of work. i am trying to dothat and my bun doesnt want to learn. i love his yawn and stretches.


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi and thanks for the reply! Yes, littertraining will take some time, but i hope he learns. If he doesnt, hisNIC cage will be one tough cage to clean!


----------



## Michaela (Feb 27, 2007)

What a cutie!!:inlove:

Wow you got great Binky and yawning pics!! You should post them in thephoto philesI still haven't gotten a binky or yawning pic,my stupid camera is too slow:whatevah

Hopefully the litter training will come, he is still very young, it'sjust like training a kitten, you gotta give him a little time


----------



## Spring (Feb 27, 2007)

What a sweet heart! Give him a cuddle and nose kiss for me!

I was a bit frightened by this picture.. WATCH OUT! Wild animal coming to eat you alive! :shock:


----------



## kathy5 (Mar 1, 2007)

wow he looks more scard than yawing :shock:look at his feet ready to kill


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 1, 2007)

Okay, I am HUGE Binky fan already!

He is so funny and you've got some great pics there!


----------



## TweedBunny (Mar 2, 2007)

His ears are so cute! They look longer than the average Netherland Dwarf's ears. He is a cutie.


----------



## Offspring2099 (Mar 2, 2007)

very cute bun


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 2, 2007)

This is my favorite Binky picture:


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeahi always liked that picture too Yesterday i built Binky a new cage, an NIC one.It took long and was a little difficult at times, but im VERY happywith the end result. He loves it too. Also, when he got this new cagehe had to learn to use the litterbox. I was blown away when i didn'teven have to teach him, he used it on his own on the 1st day! He alsojumps up the different levels like a pro, especially enjoying the 3rdlevel. Every few days i am shocked at how fast he is growing. Since thefirst day i got him to now he looks like he grew 50% bigger, and i onlyhad him for 2 weeks. Well here are some pictures of him in hes new NICcage.





















Sorry for the darkness on this last one, but i wanted to add in his 3rd floor with his giant pet igloo 

P.S. When i see the 2nd picture of him here, he seems to show strikingresemblance to a mini rex. Can you guys see it to? I think he is a mix.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 3, 2007)

Great job on the cage! I'll bet he loves it. He's already litter-trained himself?! That's awesome!

He's really a cool little rabbit.


----------



## Mikoli (Mar 5, 2007)

I just have to say:

Your bunny is the most amazingly, squishably, tinest and cutest bunny Ihave ever seen :inlove: Heh heh, maybe even as cute as Ollie (mybunny). 

He's going to the top of my bunnynapping list. :inlove:

Rachel


----------



## Elmolicious (Mar 5, 2007)

he is adorable, he is almost identical to myrabbit cept for the white. mine is plain grey! i love his yawn looksamazing! i find they look sooo cute when they stretch after sleeping.my little guy doesnt like being picked up yet either... but hopefullyover time. 

good luck with binky! 

Cait and Ådi


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for the comments everyone. I haven'tposted here in a WHILE. Anyway i have some new pictures of Binky's outof cage timeover the past few days. 

This one is her binkying, but she was going so fast i couldnt centerit. It reminds me of those movies where theres a race, and the finishis so close that they all look at the picture to see who won. (yes, im:craziness)





This is her playing with a couple of new toys.





Just sitting around.





End of the day, time to relax 





Her escaping the puny barrier i made real quick. (since we dont have cord protectors yet)


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 24, 2007)

This is Binky's NIC cage after some remodeling. (now 4x2)


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 24, 2007)

Binky is sooooo cute! She reminds me of a little horse:rabbithop




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 24, 2007)

:biggrin:Thanks!Here are some more pics that i just took a few minutes ago. 

Binky who loves to climb stairs





And down.





Chewing on the camera cord 





And of course, after every playtime she has to rest and relax. 










Can you see her tongue? :brat:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 24, 2007)

What a sweet thing, Awesome pictures!


----------



## Starina (Mar 24, 2007)

What a sweetie! :inlove:



~Star~


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 25, 2007)

She is soooooo adorable:heartbeat:




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Elmolicious (Mar 25, 2007)

better watch her carefully coz i will be flyingto the states to bunnynap her to be my netherland's girlfriend:colors: (is it a he ora she?)
he saw the picture and fell in love 







he needs more company than the little Elephant at the front of the picture


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Elmolicious wrote: *


> he needs more company than the little Elephant at the front of the picture


:roflmao:Thanks for the nice comments everyone :thanks:Oh yeah and yes, Binkys a lady


----------



## Kawaii608 (Mar 25, 2007)

He is soo cute.:inlove:


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks Kawaii 

Here are just a few pictures again.






She was giving me a dirty look in this one...










And like always, flops at the end of the day. Being spoiled isn't easy :bunnydance:












This one is an old pic of her very young that i found on the camera. Her face is so babyish!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

Aww I just love me some Binky bun.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 27, 2007)

I just cannot get over her cuteness. It sounds like she has a ton of personality:wiggle.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## f_j (Mar 27, 2007)

Binky is adorable! In some of thosepictures she reminds me a lot of my Lola and Penelope. She isjust gorgeous!!


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks a lot Amyand Jade!:hug:Thanks f_j, are your bunnies nethies too?

Some more pictures.

She was going way too fast for me to center this picture. Binkies!















DBF


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 27, 2007)

:woohoo! Keep 'em comin'! I love her cute leeeettle face.


_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Elmolicious (Mar 27, 2007)

its amazing, she is the american version of mybunny!!! exact same personallity. i spoil my bunny too. he runs aroundfor ages then he flops and looks at me. he loves to explore and chewthrough paper. he also knows the sound of his favourite treats andcomes running when i shake the bag!! hahaha. he hasnt discovered thestairs yet because they are wood. but he has the whole of thedownstairs when he is not outside. he is soo soft and always hops on myback!! the only difference is that his ears are shorter than binkies! 

Binky is adorable and beautiful!!! 

Cait &amp; Elmo


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Aug 2, 2007)

I haven't posted in the forums for so long :? I've visited now and then but I've been pretty lazy lately. 

Anyways heres a little update on Binky! (now 7 months old :shock She's so much bigger now, but still the same old happy bunny. Well here it is, a few short videos of her compiled into one (taken with my camcorder given to me for my middle school graduation :biggrin2. Hope it works..my first video attempt?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 2, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this blog :embarrassed:!

She is so cute, that video is darling. She's so perky with those ears! Is that a soccer ball by the drums? Does she push it around? Cute.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 2, 2007)

Aww, Binky is all grown up and as adorable as ever! 

It's good to see you back here. We've missed you!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 3, 2007)

Aww Biny is back! I missed her.


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks guys. Yep thats a soccer ball, a mini one. She doesn't really push or kick it around, but she sure does beat it up sometimes :shock:


----------



## SDShorty (Aug 3, 2007)

OMG You are just killing me with cuteness here!! AKC its just way beyond too cute for words


----------

